# Concerto Ligabue a Campovolo:19 Settembre 2015.Info biglietti prezzi



## admin (8 Maggio 2015)

Luciano Ligabue festeggia i 25 anni di attività e di successi. Per l'occasione, il musicista ha deciso da organizzare un mega concerto al Campovolo di Reggio Emilia. L'appuntamento, già fissato, è per il 19 Settembre 2015. L'ultima volta in cui suonò a Campovolo, nel 2005 si raggiunsero le 150.000 presenze. E' probabile che in questa occasione il record verrà stracciato.

Ligabue suonerà tutte le canzoni degli album "Ligabue" e "Buon compleanno Elvis ed il meglio di "Giro del mondo". Ligabue sarà accompagnato dalle band: il clandestino, la Banda ed il Gruppo.

I biglietti sono già in vendita sul circuito Ticketone. I prezzi? partono da 50 euro. Il posto selezionale e acquistabile è "unico". 

Il concerto di Ligabue a Campovolo inizierà alle ore 20:30.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Maggio 2015)

Un cancro della musica italiana.


----------



## Hammer (9 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Un cancro della musica italiana.



.


----------



## juventino (9 Maggio 2015)

Mi sono sempre chiesto come faccia a far impazzire molta gente visto che tutte le sue canzoni sono uguali.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Un cancro della musica italiana.





Hammer ha scritto:


> .



Perchè ?


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesto come faccia a far impazzire molta gente visto che tutte le sue canzoni sono uguali.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesto come faccia a far impazzire molta gente visto che tutte le sue canzoni sono uguali.



Il target di chi ascolta questi artisti è molto ampio... l'ascoltatore che non vuole impegnarsi e per impegnarsi parlo anche del ragazzino che al posto che ascoltare sta roba si mette ad ascoltare RAL ...ecco.. questi manco quello ...

Vasco e Ligabue sono i tipici 2 artisti che piacciono a tutti e non piacciono a nessuno... ma intanto fa150mila persone a campovolo .


----------



## juventino (12 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il target di chi ascolta questi artisti è molto ampio... l'ascoltatore che non vuole impegnarsi e per impegnarsi parlo anche del ragazzino che al posto che ascoltare sta roba si mette ad ascoltare RAL ...ecco.. questi manco quello ...
> 
> Vasco e Ligabue sono i tipici 2 artisti che piacciono a tutti e non piacciono a nessuno... ma intanto fa150mila persone a campovolo .



Maddai, non si può paragonare sto coso a Vasco. Per carità adesso si è veramente fuso il cervello, ma almeno per una parte della sua carriera è stato un artista vero. E te lo dice uno che non lo sopporta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Maddai, non si può paragonare sto coso a Vasco. Per carità adesso si è veramente fuso il cervello, ma almeno per una parte della sua carriera è stato un artista vero. E te lo dice uno che non lo sopporta.



Anche Ligabue se è per questo ... Il live " fronte del palco " è l apice della carriera di Vasco come " su e giù da un palco " è un bellissimo live di Ligabue .

Poi sono FINITI e si trascinano entrambi da allora .

Ps: qualcosa ne capisco


----------



## de sica (13 Maggio 2015)

Il mondo è bello perché vario 
Io penso che colpisca come artista più per i suoi testi che per le abilità vocali, e alcuni sono molto belli ( non mi riferisco agli ultimi album) e poi mi ha sempre suscitato empatia con il suo saper interagire. Poi eh non lo conosco di persona, e alcuni di reggio che hanno avuto possibilità di intervistarlo mi hanno detto che è un gran pezzo di melma però.. non cambio opinione


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Il mondo è bello perché vario
> Io penso che colpisca come artista più per i suoi testi che per le abilità vocali, e alcuni sono molto belli ( non mi riferisco agli ultimi album) e poi mi ha sempre suscitato empatia con il suo saper interagire. Poi eh non lo conosco di persona, e alcuni di reggio che hanno avuto possibilità di intervistarlo mi hanno detto che è un gran pezzo di melma però.. non cambio opinione



Ma poi dipende sempre dalla situazione dell intervista con chi la fai .... 

a volte magari rispondi male a 1 giornalista su 32094030909 e questo va ingiro a dire che sei uno Str .. che poi male per dire.. magari non dai la risposta intera o non stai li a farti stressare per 2 ore come vorrebbe la stampa ...

anche li , io ci stare sempre attento a queste considerazioni .


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2015)

*150 mila persone e incasso da record: 7 milioni di euro.

Nessun cantante italiano era arrivato a tanto.*


----------



## smallball (20 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *150 mila persone e incasso da record: 7 milioni di euro.
> 
> Nessun cantante italiano era arrivato a tanto.*



ho visto alcune immagini,una cosa veramente impressionante


----------

